# salvaging too dry gingerbread dough



## rzn

I am leaving the kitchen today before burn down the house, or cut off my foot. grr.

Anyone know how to salvage cookie dough w/ too much flour in it? I was making dough for gingerbread men, same recipe I've use 100 times, wasn't paying attention & dumped in all the flour (in my defense never have to have had to hold back any in 10 yrs) anyway today it was too much. Dough is crumbly. Any way to salvage it or just toss it & start fresh?


----------



## panini

Are you measureing??? If not then maybe the foot thing would be ok. If you know the percentage of overage then bring up the wet the same percent..
Never toss!!!!


----------



## foodpump

Roll it out, bake it off, grind it up, and use it for cheesecake bases....


----------



## ginniel

I had the same problem.  I followed the Joy of Cooking recipe to the letter (half of the gingerbread house recipe), and it was still too dry to knead out on the counter.  After checking a few online recipes, I noticed that one had a quarter cup of coffee, so I added 2 tablespoons of water, and it came together nicely.  This resulted in some softer than usual cookies, so next time I'm going to add water 1 teaspoon at a time so I can get crispier cookies.


----------



## marmalade

GinnieL said:


> I had the same problem. I followed the Joy of Cooking recipe to the letter (half of the gingerbread house recipe), and it was still too dry to knead out on the counter. After checking a few online recipes, I noticed that one had a quarter cup of coffee, so I added 2 tablespoons of water, and it came together nicely. This resulted in some softer than usual cookies, so next time I'm going to add water 1 teaspoon at a time so I can get crispier cookies.


Dough used for gingerbread houses is usually much firmer than regular 'gingerbread' dough.


----------

